# Problema con circuíto L293D



## XoChe (Sep 23, 2012)

Hola.

He montado un circuíto para poder invertir el giro de un pequeño motor DC de impresora HP. Todo iba bien, de hecho podía invertir el giro del motor según la tabla de verdad del datasheet del fabricante pero en una de las pruebas el chip empezó a echar un hilillo de humo a la altura de la patilla 5 (GND) y a partir de ahí ya no volvió a funcionar más.

Para alimentar el circuito utilizé un alimentador de 12v de un disco multimedia. Esos 12v fueron conectados directamente al pin 8 y a la entrada de un 7805 para que me diera 5v y poder alimentar la lógica. No sé si esto fué el motivo por el cual se quemó el L293D. Igual se necesitan dos fuentes de alimentación separadas. No lo sé.

El circuito probado es este. ¿Veis algún fallo en el mismo? Lo primero que quiero descartar es que exista un fallo en su diseño o la forma de alimentarlo. Tambien pudiera ser que me dieran uno chip que no fuera D y en este caso la ausencia de diodos de protección hicieran volar el integrado pero lo descarto pues aunque no se ve muy bien creo leer L293DNE. Este integrado ya lo había utilizado anteriormente con un motor paso a paso. Igual ya estaba tocado.

Tampoco creo que sea por exceso de consumo. Es un motor muy pequeño (no llega a 4cms). He alimentado dicho motor con 12v. con la fuente que subiera Tupolev y la aguja del amperímetro de la fuente (5A) apenas se mueve (unos 150mA).

Lo dicho, más que nada quiero que me digais si lo que estoy haciendo hasta ahora está bien para eliminar variables en el problema que estoy teniendo.

Muchas gracias por vuestra atención.


----------



## azu (Sep 24, 2012)

al parecer tu conexión esta bien *TE* recomiendo conectar el pin 9 también a 5 volts y habría q*UE* revisar la conexión de tu lm7805 o si no probar con un integrado parecido al 293d q*UE* es el sn754410 este aguanta más voltaje y corriente pero creeme q*UE* ese no es el problema pues en efecto como tu comentas es un motor pequeño y no deberiass tener ese tipo de problemas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola *XoChe*, antes que nada gracias por el diagrama. hay dos posibilidades; una que el integrado sea truchu y segundo qeu no le pusiste disipador. De mi parte me juego mas por la segunda, que NO?


----------



## XoChe (Sep 24, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Solucionado el problema. Como bien decía SSTC. El integrado era truchu. 

Acabo de probar de nuevo con un L293D SST recien comprado y va de maravilla. Le pondré un disipador pero bueno, con un consumo de 150mA del motor no se hasta que punto sería necesario.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 25, 2012)

mira NO sé exactamente cual es la intencidad maxima para que use un disipador, pero para no arriesgarme yo se lo instale, proba si sube temperatura el integrado, SI lo hace colocale sino dejalo asi 

postadata: 750mW no sé si necsita disipador


----------

